# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) شروحات :  طريقة حدف حساب جوجل Samsung A3 2016

## adame123

*
طريقة حدف حساب جوجل Samsung A3 2016 
اولا ادل كان هاتفك يحتوي على Android 7.0.1او Android 7.1
فعليك تفليشه ب Android 6.0.1
رابط الفلاش* http://twineer.com/9dct*
or* http://curs.io/gh2F0O* 
odin
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Or 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ستحتاج هده الملفات 
Android manager6.x.x * http://twineer.com/9eUz*
or* http://curs.io/CWanOJw* 
quishortmarker .apk * http://twineer.com/9ehZ*
or * http://curs.io/1s20* 
Samsung FRP TOOL.exe * http://twineer.com/9f70*
or* http://curs.io/bMa7*
ثم تتبع هدا الفيديو*

----------


## SNIPER30

بارك الله فيك

----------


## FATALE-ERREUR

تحياتي على المجهوود مشكوور اخي

----------


## adame123

لا شكر على واجب 
و شكرا على تشجيعاتكم

----------

